

Will wired broadband no longer be needed in a 4G world? - mushroom
http://www.mushroomnetworks.com/blog/2013/01/23/will-wired-broadband-no-longer-be-needed-in-a-4g-world/

======
lifeguard
"The Negroponte flip refers to a prediction by Nicholas Negroponte that by
2010 voice communication would have switched from fixed networks to mobile
networks and broadcasting would have switched from wireless networks to wired
networks."

He was off a few years but feels like we are on our way.

